# Out with the old and in with the new



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Decided it was time to trade in the old beast and get a new one...




  








20190426_143033




__
jmassi


__
Jul 2, 2019











  








20190428_182619




__
jmassi


__
Jul 2, 2019








Then was time to get the new toy for it. Finally got it installed...




  








20190630_121037




__
jmassi


__
Jul 2, 2019











  








20190630_121049




__
jmassi


__
Jul 2, 2019











  








20190630_121309




__
jmassi


__
Jul 2, 2019


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I could see them fine. Nice looking truck. It's Oomkes green too.

Oh, I have heard that some unworthy types might be blocked and get an error saying they don't have permission to view them...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I could see them fine. Nice looking truck. It's Oomkes green too.
> 
> Oh, I have heard that some unworthy types might be blocked and get an error saying they don't have permission to view them...


Well then I guess....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the discussion


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the discussion


Why can't we see the pictures, I guess I don't see why he posted the links if we can't view them?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why can't we see the pictures, I guess I don't see why he posted the links if we can't view them?


not sure why...I can see them and cwren said he could as well


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I get, I do not have permission to view the files.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> not sure why...I can see them and cwren said he could as well


I apologize - I was joking. I get the same error. It has to be something about the way he setup that album. Perhaps it is set so only certain users can view it and you, as an admin, automatically have access?

edit: that would be pretty funny if the truck actually was Oomkes green.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok...OP, please check your images and see if you have them marked as private, instead of public in your media album. you may have done so when you uploaded them


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I apologize - I was joking. I get the same error.


Hahaha


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

To edit it afterward:

Click on Photos and Videos, upper right hand corner
Click on "Your Albums", over to the left
Click on the album in question
Click on "Change Permissions", over to the right
Click on the drop down box that says "View Media in Album" and choose the appropriate group (e.g. "Everyone")
Click "Change Permissions"


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Sorry guys! Hopefully everyone can see them now??


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

..and thanks for the tip cwren!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jmassi said:


> Sorry guys! Hopefully everyone can see them now??


They work now. Nice looking truck for real this time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> They work now. Nice looking truck for real this time.


And you were right about the color too...



cwren2472 said:


> It's Oomkes green too.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oomkes green is really catching on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oomkes green is really catching on.


I've heard that it's the new black.

It certainly seems to go with everything


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@jmassi - was that truck with the meyer in photo #1 your old truck?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice truck. Did you have snow today?


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> @jmassi - was that truck with the meyer in photo #1 your old truck?


Yes it was.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

thelettuceman said:


> Nice truck. Did you have snow today?


No, no snow... just had to get a pic of the new setup!


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Oomkes green? I obviously must have missed something...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oomkes green is really catching on.


I heard GM was adding it to their color line for 2022...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jmassi said:


> Oomkes green? I obviously must have missed something...


Somethings are better to miss.....


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

You're killin' me smalls!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I heard GM was adding it to their color line for 2022...


They had it 2004...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They had it 2004...


I sit corrected... I used the googler and turns out you could get Oomkes Green in 1918 on a pickup threw GM.










Oomkes green...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I sit corrected... I used the googler and turns out you could get Oomkes Green in 1918 on a pickup threw GM.
> 
> If that's a 1918, why is the plate 16-chev?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you forget the name? Its called Oomkes, would you expect it to make sense?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Did you forget the name? Its called Oomkes, would you expect it to make sense?


Yes


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Could be?


----------

